# JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New Year and a new home for you all to chat with others going through the 2WW 

Anniegairn 2 Jan ICSI 
LanaK 2 Jan ICSI 
pip34 2 Jan IUI 
naditude 2 Jan ICSI 
Sezz 3 Jan ICSI 
debbie1810 5 Jan IVF 
lotsky 8 Jan IUI 
kinsale 8 Jan IVF 
JHB 11 Jan IVF  
n18 12 Jan ICSI 
LeighanneH 22 Jan IUI 
Luc 22 Jan FET 
weesusie525 23 Jan FET 
bodia 24 Jan IVF 
rachjulie 25 Jan DI 
MRShope2007 25 Jan IVF 
smiley11 25 Jan ICSI 
absfabs 26 Jan ICSI 
rosiebadgirl 26 Jan IVF 
Angie x 26 Jan ICSI 
Myra 26 Jan ICSI  
zebby 27 Jan ICSI 
Sarajayne250 28 Jan IUI 
kitykat 29 Jan IVF 
strawbs 29 Jan IUI 
jen_d 29 Jan
strawbs 30 Jan IUI 
LanaK 30 Jan ICSI 
midlands lass 31 Jan ICSI 

Much love, Luck and babydust to you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone
im feeling very nervous as Ive started to get a really 'tight' feeling in my uterus if you know what i mean kind of pre af like a tight elastic band. dont know what to think

good luck to you all


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy New Year to everyone  

Lotsky  I have had a/f pains for the past 2 days but  she has stayed away so far.  I have my  for you too hun    

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing tomorrow  Pip, Nads, Annie & Lana       

Sezz  Good luck for Wednesday hun    

Hi to everyone else  

Love and luck to everyone 

Debs xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

well i tested new yrs eve and today and got a  so now awaiting af hopefully next time.  
good luck to all who are testing i keep my fingers crossed for u all .
sending


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry pip for your bfn

Good luck girls let's get some good news to start the year off nicely.                    

Hi Lizzy could you please put me down for testing (iui) on 30th Jan

Many thanks 
starwbs xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi thanks strawbs honey
i l b keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx
sending u some      
good luck


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

I tested today.  for us too . I'm feeling very down.

Fingers crossed for everyone testing soon.

xx Lana


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Lana   & Pip   so sorry for your news.  Hope you find comfort with your loved ones and take time to heal  

Strawbs  Goodluck  for 30th Jan   

Debbie xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all just wanted to see how everyone was. Im not testing till next week however AF due friday and Im feeling like shes on her way so not holding out too much hope but we will see...


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry lana for your bfn-horrid start to the year    

good luck lotsky        

Finding the new year helath kick hard already!  Gave in earlier and had a couple of crackers with cheese!  no choccies/cakes/mince pies left, have seen to that!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Lana & Pip, so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time   Really hope the coming year brings better luck and news    I know how disappointing it is. Take care both.

Strawbs, Sezz & Lotsky - good luck. We must be due some more good news on this thread so hoping you get a strong BFP.

Love and luck to all  and lots of babydust for 2007   

CG x


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Tested yesterday and it was a     for me!!! The levels were high and the nurse thinks there may be more than one baby in there! Next scan 19th Jan to see how many. Me and DH over the moon!!!
So sorry to hear there have been a few BFN'S. I am thinking about you and praying that 2007 will be a great year for you all.
Annie xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

congratulations annie on yr    well done hun xxx


----------



## kinsale (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies

New to this thread. I got donor eggs in Valencia, i had et on 26th dec, test date is 8th jan, havent any symptoms at all only crampy pains. Feeling a bit anxious now. 

Good luck to everyone waiting. 

Anyone testing 8th Jan?

Kinsale x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pip ~ sorry for your BFN hun.......many hugs xx

Lana ~ sorry your news was bad too....sending much love xx

Strawbs ~ welcome to you...lots of luck for this cycle 

Kinsale ~ welcome to the thread too, Lotsky's testing on the 8th  Loads of luck to you both  

Lotsky ~ how are you feeling today?

Annie ~ congratulations and fab news about your levels too. Good luck for your scan when you find out how many!!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## JHB (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi

New to this thread as well have been to ivi  valencia had two embryos on the 29.12.06 testing 11.1.07 no symptoms but i think it is to early to tell. Went to doctors to get some more pessaries unable to supply as they have no funding for fertility treatment, really annoyed all i wanted was a prescription they would not even do my blood test because i have had private fertility treatment. Left the surgery very annoyed otherwise I would of probably hit someone.
Trace


----------



## Marie1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies
Unfortunately it's a   for me.  The bleeding started last night and was heavier this morning, the negative was confirmed after the test today.
Follow up consultation is on the 22nd, so we'll have to think what we do next.
Sorry it's another neg, but statistically that means more of you ladies will be gettting BFPs!  
Good luck to all of you and thank you for all your kind words and support.
Sezzxxx


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Pip & Sezz, so sorry about your news. Let's hope that it's next time lucky for all of us.

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting 

xx Lana


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

hi sezz, just wanted to say how sorry i am that you got a bfn  . jannie


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Sezz,
Realy sorry to hear about your BFN - don't give up though! I really hope this year will bring you everything you want.
Annie xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi All sorry to hear about these BFNs floating around, "new year new baby" I thought that was the saying. 

Im feeling OK today. Im sure the IUI hasnt worked. Tomorrow morning we have to do a test and then if AF still hasnt arrived its a blood test 8 Jan for me at the Hospital. 

But Im not bothered - I know its a BFN as I know my own body so well. Have the cramps like clockwork and I always have AF bang on 14 days after ovulation. - Which is tonight / tomorrow morning. The cramps are becoming thicker and faster.

But Ive got good news. DH and I phoned up a clinic in London and tomorrow we go for a consultation to get ourselves on an egg share programme. How exciting. So Im not too upset if we get a BFN because were making a positive move towards the next steps. 

As an egg donator it means Ill get IVF in March so I wont have to sit out all these fruitless IUIs. Cant wait. Tomorrow were flying to London. So Hopefully I can go shopping too. Thats sure to cheer me up if I get period cramps.  

Every cloud my girls has a silver lining.  xx Lotsky


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck lotsky      

strawbs xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

good luck lotsky keeping fingerscrossed hun xx


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

HELLO

may i join you? 

my name in Nan, i had only one embyo replaced on 28/12/06.

im going out of my mind with worry with all these af sx that i have- back ache and tummy cramps. to add to my misery i did a HPT this morning which was negative- I REALLY SHOULD HAVE STAYED AWAY FROM THOSE EVIL PEE STICKS!

Anyway if possible i'd like to join your thread, thanks

Nan


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello everyone......the 2ww thread has gone very quiet at the moment (any lurkers about.....please do come and join us )

Anyway I hope everyone waiting is doing ok 

Nan ~ welcome, how are you doing? Don't worry about the neg hun....waaaayyyyyy to early 
Loads of luck to you.....what day do you test?

Lotsky ~ i read your news on your diary....really sorry hun 

Sezz ~ sorry for your news too....good luck with your appt on the 22nd 

Trace ~ welcome to the thread......sorry you had so much trouble getting your meds, not fair at all  Hope you are doing ok 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

thanks, my ec was 2 weeks today 25/12/06 and et thurs 28/12/6, i think testing would be 14 past et so this friday- is this right?

Tested this am, negative again, but an hour or so later very very faint line could be a watermark but looks pinkish rather than greyish. i am so confused, but i think it should really be positive by now.

any thoughts/help/advice?

debbie- any news?? good luck

nanxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hi n18 (nan)

I replied to your post the other day re testing early at 8dpt...I still think you're testing way too early - so much can happen in a matter of days. Most clinics advise testing around 14dpt - if you had ET on 28/12/06 then you are only 11dpt today which is just too early. What was the date your clinic gave you to test - I would seriously try and hold off testing until then because from reading your posts, you're just making yourself even more stressed...and the 2ww is an anxious enough time. If your clinic has advised testing 14dpt then that would be Thursday...

You should ignore any lines on hpts that come up after the 10 minutes...these are usually evaporation lines...check out www.peeonastick.com

Please please try to avoid testing again until your official test date...its amazing how many ladies test -ve all the way up to 13dpt and then bingo...a +ve on test day !!

Good luck
Natasha  

/links

Sending lots of good luck wishes and sticky vibes to everyone waiting to test...

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi girls,


Can I join? Just had 4th IUI done today, last minute decision as natural cycle, ovulation was due Saturday, surge yesterday, so as this was late the Embryologist was back off holiday so it went ahead. Thinking positive this time, I can feel it in my water,      . Test on 22/01/07.



Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi there 
i would like to join you i had 2 embies transfered today and i am testing on the 26th looking forward to getting to know you all 
Abby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Abby ~ welcome to the thread  Is that your cat? I used to have one really similar  Loads of luck to you 

Leighanne ~ welcome to you too 

Nan ~ how are you doing? Natasha's right, it has been known for some ladies to test neg really late but still get a BFP. Loads of luck for you  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi to all,

Can I join you? I had my first DI with Known donor, one insem yesterday and one today. I think my testing date will be the 25th, the day AF is due is this right? My fingers are tightly crossed!!

Good luck to all.

Rach and Julie (DP)


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

HI Lizzy

i have managed not to test since monday- lets see though not very hopeful

nan


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi all 
lizzy yes that is my cat his name is bailey and is my personal furry alarm clock even on my days off  
hope you are all well on this horrible day.
Abby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Abby ~ ah, bless him  I usually wake up pinned to the bed by a lurcher 

Rach and Julie ~ welcome to you.......loads of luck 
Loving the pic of your doggies too......i was thinking I might change my pic but I'll be sorry to see the lovely Thierry go 

Nan ~ will you be testing tomorrow?  

Love and luck everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sarajayne250 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi, 
Can I join you please... I have been reading the boards for a while but never posted. 
We had our 2nd IUI on Wednesday & are now on the two week wait... its only day 2 & already I am going mad !! Not sure when to test the nurse said to wait 18 days before testing but that just seems a life time away. 
Anyway good luck to everyone, 
SJ


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi SJ ~ welcome to the thread 

Wow, you've got a long wait.....i'm sure the lovely ladies on here will help you pass the time though 

Good luck to you hun....really hope this is the cycle for you  

How's everyone else today?

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## n18 (Feb 23, 2005)

hi lizzy

well i tested this morning 15 days past transfer and had a neg hpt.

i guess its over for me so will be stopping my prog today. unfortunately i went abroad for rx so have not had a bhcg but i reckon the hpt should be positive at this satge by now.

well, heres wishing everyone lots of luck. i am trying to arrange an appt at argc but im not sure if they accept patients with a high fsh. 

any tips on reducing this

love to all

Nanx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all.
   im also on the dreaded 2 week wait,i just want it over so i can get back to normallity again.this is my third fet attempt(med) last 2 my wee ones didnt like there new home . im praying with everything in me as this is the last of our frosties we had 21 altogether.im on day 5 and had no symptoms what so ever apart from itchy boobs and a little discomfort short sharp pain im my left side on day 4 and also a little af pains.can anyone reassure me please


----------



## snow jewel (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi wee susie

I had IVF which has resulted in a BFP with twins, and just wanted to say hang on in there. It is a horrible time, the 2ww. I found it one of the most stressful things I've ever done. I do recognise the symptoms of itchy boobs, or nipples to be precise, and twinges here and there in my tum. A lot of twinges I think with my may have been due to bowel movements, but it can sure be hard to tell the difference sometimes! I also has two episodes of a small amount of bleeding, once early in the 2ww, and once at 10 days. I totally panicked at both of these and thought it was all over. So many BFPs have come after some bleeding, and also loads without, so try not to panic whichever you get. Impossible!
I was very naughty. and tested early, about day 12. I got a positive, but I wonder whether this was because it was twins so I had a higher hormone reading. I wonder whether if I had only been pregnant with a single baby, whether I would have got the posiitve at that early stage. I had already despaired and was convinced of a bfn after the bleeding, so I just did it for more confirmation. It was quite a shock! 
Best of luck, have lots of lie downs and early nights, as if you needed an excuse!
Snow jewel x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Nan ~ i'm sorry about your BFN  Loads of luck for your future tx. I've found a couple of threads about FSH and lowering levels.....hope they are a help to you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81067.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80614.0

Hi Weesusie ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun?  Try not worry too much about symptoms.......i know thats a stupid thing to say!! Really though it does seem like anything goes  Loads of luck to you 

Snow Jewel ~ hope you are getting on ok 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i test on the 26th jan (ivf) can i be added too?

thank you 

rosie xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

morning  hope you are all well 
Rosie i also test on the 26th and was beginning to think that i was the only one this is my 2nd icsi and to be honest the 2ww hasn't been to bad yet so i cant complain but i will anyway. 
look forward to getting to know you all.
Abby


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi lizzie i test 23rd january,         

what area is the testers board on


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Can I join please? I test Weds 24th. 

This is my first IVF. Had 2 embies transferred on Weds.

Have been taking it very easy...have hardly made it off the sofa! 

Take care all and ^stickyvibes^

 


xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi ladies hope you are all well 
i have just got the shock of my life 
just weighed myself and i have put on 6 lbs in the last week i cant believe it. i was just saying to d/h that my stomach felt really hard -no wonder 
but to be honest i cant say I'm surprised cos i haven't done any exercise since before Christmas and i have also stopped smoking and eaten nothing but rubbish for the last week but come on this ain't fair its taken me about a year to get that weight off and its back on in one week.
and d/h doesn't help by saying well if it works you can get as fat as you want, well i have allready started sorry might have jumped the gun there any way back to work tomorrow so at least i will be moving around a bit   will give it a try any way. sorry about the rant but i just cant believe it 
Abby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Rosie ~ welcome to the thread and much luck to you 

Thanks Weesusie ~ what are you looking for hun? The 2ww list is on page 1 of this thread if that's what you mean 

Bodia ~ welcome back  Hope you've had a lovely chill out day......loads of luck 

Aw Abby.......well done on the stopping smoking though. I remember when i gave up and it was really tough. Hope work goes ok tomorrow 

How's everyone doing?

Lizzy xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all
im getting reeally fed up now and im only on day 6 (well day 7 in another 1 hour and 20 mins)
i feel nothing at all, dont know if its good or bad ,i ask myself is it to early wont be visiting me this month .........hope evryone is bearing up hopefully my darlings have found a nice warm bed to stay for the rest of there stay and i promise i will take good care of you until its time for you to make your miracle appearance......(am i dreaming this ..........i so hope its true)    BABYDUST TO ALL OF YOU .....anyone else due to test on the 23nd of this month, good luck to everyone


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

good morning,
i couldnt sleep at all last night,,, dont know why i had that stupid song in my head "come fly with me"
and i cant get rid     .on day 7 and feel nothing at all is this ok or should i be experiencing something........


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I am Day 5 and also feeling nothing at all. Except sore () and a bit of excess wind (sorry TMI - the pessaries!  )

Am beginning to go a little bit 

Take care and  to everyone!

xx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
I just had my transfer on Saturday. Just one ICSI emby but it was supposedly of really good quality so here's hoping. Only.... I was in such a daze at the hostpital I forgot to ask about testing. They said they would call but can anyone tell me when testing is supposed to be? I had the EC on Wednesday and the transfer Saturday - so far no symptoms except for crippling wind. Is this normal??
Thanks
Zx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi guys
      i went back to bed and ive just got up ..........(couldnt sleep last night).i have period pains oh no is it over for me    this usually happens a week before i come on and guess what ....its a week before i come on


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Zebby - usually you test 14 days after ET. I've had probs with digestion (to put it politely   ) I think it's the pessaries  

Susie - don't give up just yet...have 2 friends who recently got BFP after period pains on 2ww....hang in there; thinking of u.
xxx

Take care all,

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Welcome to the thread Zebby.......loads of luck for your emby  Clinics seem to vary a bit with testing but i'll put you down for 14 days after if thats ok. Let me know if it's different 

Weesusie ~ sending you loads of hugs hun......don't think it's over for you at all, lots of ladies have cramps but still get BFPs. Will keep everything crossed for you 

Abby and Bodia ~ hope you are both ok 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

thanks for everyones kind wishes im on day 8 now after et,and ive had 1 day with af pains which was day 6 now i have no pains, well mild cramping thats about it.i am hopeing that this works as this is it for me 9 years down the line, no more frosties(19 altogether,due to ohss).


PLEASE MY LITTLE ONES HANG ON IN THERE,!!!!! 
AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THIS DREADED 2 WEEK


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Wee Susie - hang in there, all sounds good so far.

I am fine. Didn't sleep all that well. I am so nervous already! I still have a week to go. No symptons yet which is worrrying me a little.   No idea how I'm gonna get through the next week.....

Am venturing out today to meet DH for lunch as it's our anniversary - we've been together for 10 years today!!! 

I am starting to go .....aargh!!!!!!

Take  care all and 


xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hello everone 
hope you are all well 
well I'm on holiday now till after test day woo hoo 
nothing to report here at all no twinges or anything just a waiting game now as evil a/f turned up on day 8 last time it would be good to get past that this time.
hope you are all staying sane and not going to loopy on the 2ww 
Abby


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just want to say hi,
..and good luck to my fellow 2ww'ers x

Luv Angie xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello 2ww er's

May I join you please? I had ET on Monday of a 4cell and a 5cell embie (day 3). Going back to work tomorrow, which may be a good thing as I am already a bit loopy. This is our 2nd IVF - lst one was a BFN on Friday 13th October, although I had started bleeding on the Tuesday.

Hoping this is the one......     

Love and    to all of you

Kitykat
XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ Happy 10th Anniversary  Hope you had a lovely day with DH. There was a thread about no symptoms and there were a good few ladies who had got BFPs after having no symptoms at all. Hope you sleep better tonight hun 

Kitykat ~ welcome to the thread  Don't worry, everyone on here will help stop you from going too loopy.....either that or you'll all go loopy together  Loads of luck to you and hope work goes ok tomorrow 

Hi Angie ~ hope you come and join us chatting on here too.....luck and  to you too.

Weesusie ~ i'm really hoping for you hun....really want this to be the one for you  

Abby ~ have you gone away or are you on holiday from work....either way, have a good one 

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Morning 
I'm just off on holiday from work not going anywhere but still i will be able to relax.
discovered this morning that i have quite a sore uterus which i haven't noticed before and to be honest probally wouldn't have noticed if my dam cat hadn't jumped on to it when i was in bed this morning, don't know if thats a good or bad thing as i don't normally get any symptoms before a/f arrives but the last time i had t/x i started to bleed on day 8 which works out as tomorrow so it is just a case of just waiting and seeing.
kitykat great to see you here, Angie hope things are sticky with you good luck wee Suzie not long to go now bodia and zebby sending you       for good luck.
Abby


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

I've looked around a bit and have decided this is where I'm setting up camp!!  
It's where I feel safest.
Hope you don't mind  

By the way, I've noticed there seem to be a lot of us testing on and around 26th! Good luck to you all.
Hope yr all bearing up ok.

I'm STILL getting mild pre-AF-type cramps, which I have had for the whole week, on and off since ET. I know that can mean a number of things, but still it's annoying as everyday it makes you worry.
Oh, and yes, am quite windy and bloated..NICE!!! lol sorry 

Anyway, I'm out to lunch with my sis-in-law and 2 friends today, which will be nice and am being chauffered there and back. It'll be hard as my sis-in-law knows but my 2 friends don't, which I suppose is a good thing as it means I'll have a break from any questions etc..

Enough of my rambling...

MrsHope...I just wanted to say, sorry for leaving chat when you entered yesterday, but had been there 2hours and was going a bit googly eyed    Hope to catch up with you soon though.

Have a good day everyone, love Angie xxxxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
I'm soo crossing my fingers for you all. Is it better or worse to know there are others out there in exactly the same state of hypertension. 
I've certainly heard of lots of people having absolutely no symptoms and then finding out they're pg. Since all symptoms could be the evil witch (and of course, have always been that way for me) I am praying for none. Although saying that I had really weird pins-and-needly nipples last night. It was NOT pleasant. 

Sending oodles of    
Zx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all wishing everyone lots of luck on this dreaded 2 week wait.i am still without p pains and im on day 10 .totally different this time compared to my las t 2 failed fet's...all ive had really is cramping on day 6 and nothing else really apart from mild cramps(which isnt worth mentioning),i was telling my parents this and they were smiling thinking fingers crossed and i said :it wont work its me remember nothing works for me how will this be any different.they went    .told me to stop thinking negative and think positive,,,,,,,i want to feel sick or something just a wee sign to make me think mm maybe i could be.tuesday is my big day for testing so its still a bit to go yet,,,,,,,,

'TO MY ICE BABIES PLEASE STAY WITH ME AND LET ME BE MUMMY TO YOU'


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Can i join please. Am on my FET 2ww due to test Monday 22nd jan. This is my 9th 2ww and it never gets any easier. I hate hate hate this time, really hoping this will be the one, but so far no symptoms whatsoever. 

Weesusie, I remember you from my first icsi 2ww, i think we were on the 2ww together then but i think you may have been doing iui?

Good luck to all you girls. 

Luc


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

morning all yeh i think i remember you luc!!

we must be mad eh.
well    ive gave up ......on day 10 after et and went to bed last night with af pains the usual ones a get before af starts, doesnt matter what anyone tells me i know my own body...............im so so ****** off.....sorry to be negaive but i know how my bady works


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

aww Susie
I'm so sorry for you, and I'm not going to say theres still hope cos i think like you and feel i know my own body. are you still using the cyclogest.
but saying that i really don't know whats going on with me just now i went to bed last night feeling a bit sick but to be honest i think that might be from eating too much chocolate ans expected to have a/f this morning but i don't so far but have quite bad stomach cramps and still feeling quite sick but something tells me a/f is hovering round the corner for me.
Abby


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

yeh im still using the pessaries .ive just been down to the shops had a preg test in my hands,sobbing my eyes out,everyone must have thought i was    then i put it back cos i still want to have that tiny tiny piece of hope.i was doing so well on my 2 week wait i had no pains until day 6 then now day frigin 10 that familiar pain started i went to bed early last night and cried myself to sleep i felt so sorry for hubby he didnt know what to say .......got up this morning and pains are lingering but i always get a heavy feeling down there and its my sign every month that af is coming so what hope do i have .... theres nothing different in any way not even a different feeling,i really wanted this to work its my last chance ,,,i had 19 frostie babies and now none left apart from the 2 that are snuggling up at the moment and i cant do anymore after 9 years of trying ,prodding ,crying,flushing,being an emotional wreck,i test tuesday but it will be  miracle if i make it to then   please stay away


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

suzie i have nothing i can say but it aint over till the fat lady sings i have also been trying for 10 years but only in the last 3 years started to have tests i wish i had started sooner and i really dont know why i didnt. 
keeping my fingers crossed for you 
abby


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just running in and out..or more like strolling in and out, as haven't even got dressed yet (2.40pm) and have been watching day time tv all day!!!

Hope you're all well today and good luck to you all

love Angie xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi just to let you all know that i have started to bleed same timing as last time  
abby


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Abby -   I can't imagine how you must be feeling. All I can say is that I hope it's not what you think. Lots of love and   being sent your way. xx

WeeSusie -   to you also. Thinking of you and wishing that it somehow it's all OK. xx

Luc -   to you. All the best for testing Mon. I test Weds if I can get that far! 

Zebby -   hang in there.

Angie - when do you test?   to u.

Well, you would be proud of me...I have been out in society today! Drove to Brighton and went for a haircut at SAKS which I was really pleased with. Was so lovely to sit and chat to the hairdresser who didn't mention IVF once! Then had acupucture with the fab guy I go to, and then back for lunch and then a friend came over for the afternoon. It's the first day I haven't slept on the sofa since EC, but as I have to go back to work on Monday, I think it's high time I started to get into a more "normal" body clock!

So, feeling a bit more like me. And off to Brighton again for retail therapy tomorrow- with DH!!!  

Any advice about what to do the night before D Day? I am not sure how I will cope with the nerves that night (if AF has held off ) I don't know whether to go to the cinema - in a (fruitless?) attempt to try to keep my mind occupied. Have no idea how I will sleep!!!

Anyway, take care all and loads of   and 


xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

morning 
well my bleeding seems to have stopped,very strange dont know what my body is playing at now.
thanks bodia hope you enjoy your shopping 
abby


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

morning ladies   just popping in to wish everyone good luck on their 2ww, i've never forgotten how mad the 2ww can send you and i pop in every day to see how people are getting on. lots of luck oonagh xxx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

morning all, had period pains all day yesterday(day 11),went to bed last night knowing that tomorrow when i awake ill have a headache as this is what usually happens when im about to start af and guess what i woke with a headache pains not bad but really heavy feeling down there,i kn ow its over for me thereis nothing different i his month at all,,,,,,,,,m mum said 'JUST TAKE EACH DAY AS IT COMES, YOU NEVER KNOW,...........i know my body put it this way if i go on to haveing a bfp well all i can say is no one knows there own body,,,,,,,,,and dreams do come true


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

Hope all my fellow 2ww'ers are well and hanging in there!

Bodia, in answer to your question, my test date is 26th hun xx
Best of luck for yours xx

Catch you all later, love Angie xxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi ladies

Can I join you?

This is my 4th 2ww, having had one positive outcome, and two negative ones.

We had 2 Day2 embies transfered today, so hoping I can join you all in the knicker obsessing, boob checking, nausea imagining, cramp debating hell that is the 2ww

Hi Lizzy - Hope you and the gorgeous Kitty are well. For your list I am IVF#4, testing 2nd Feb.

Hun xx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
well I've been completely miserable for the last two days (days 7 and 8 ) as I have the worlds most achey boobs. They hurt like hell even when DH hugs me. To many this would sound like the best news but to me it's AF on the way - it's always like this. I also just read that you don't get tenderness in the breasts until around 2 weeks after conception so it just can't be it. I know it's too early to expect cramps but I'm so incredibly down. 
absfabs - two of my more fortunate friends started bleeding before finding out they were indeed pg (naturally - it does exist). Hang on in there.
bodia - my advise on the 2WW is to buy the black panty liners so that if you do have spotting you don't notice it. It doesn't mean anything anyway. And sleep a lot. 
   
Zx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

hi zebby
love the idea of black panty liners you hang in there too its just a waiting game.
hun great to see you here also love your description of the 2ww its so true.
Abby


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Zebby -   Funnily enough, have been wearing black knickers a lot! I have sore boobs also. Think it's one of the side effects of the pessaries.   to you. When do u test?

Hun -   and   

Angie - how are you feeling?

Susie -   again. Thinking of you and still sending you  

Abby - hoping your bleed is a good sign.  

Very nervous about test day. Had some cramps last night, and have had a few twinges, so not sure what to think. I know at the end of all of this I have given it my absolute best shot; and the rest is sort of out of my hands I suppose.

I kind of want test day to hurry up, but then I don't also incase it's a negative. At least now I still have hope.

Back to work Monday. How will I cope without afternoon snooze?!!!

Take care all,
xxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello again - I just read that the pessaries can cause growth in the boobs too so let's hope that's what it is. I still haven't heard from the clinic when I test but I guess it will be the 29th as I'll be away until the 26th. I think I'll do a HPT (if I get that far) on the 26th which will be day 14 post transfer (if I get that far). In theory, if ovulation was EC day then I should normally get AF on the 24th (Wednesday) but I guess the drugs will keep it away a day or two even if it's a BFN. On a side note - when I first started reading FF I thought that BFN meant Bl**y F*****g Nothing. I think it's more reflective of the way you tend to feel if it comes up.......
Zx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

zebby i also think that is what it should be
bodia good luck with going back to work its awful when you get used to having an afternoon nap (i try to fit in as many as i can when I'm on my hols)
i though that ovulation was from when you have you last injection but I'm really not sure im sure someone here will know.
keep thinking positive everyone 
Abby


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi 
absfabs-ov should happen 12-36hrs after trigger shot!  hope that helps

my 2ww is driving me insane this time (2nd iui).      I am due to test 29th jan (17 days after basting).  I have had cramping pretty much since 3 days after basting, today has been very bad, some very strong pains around my ovaries too.

on a lighter note I like to wear white knicks and if black ones put in a white pany liner, I like to know exactly what is going on!

good luck 2wwers.        

p.s hope the 26th is a lucky day-it is my 30th birthday! may test then myself actually as 14 days past basting!   

strawbs xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Abby ~ hope the bleeding stays away for you hun.

Hey Hun ~ welcome back to hell  We're all fine thanks......much luck to you and hugs for Henry 

Angie ~ welcome to the thread  How was the chat the other day? That was the first one but if it went well then hopefully we can do it again.

Luc ~ welcome to you too  Not long til test day  

Weesusie ~ aw hun (((hugs))) I know i can't make you feel any better but thinking of you and sending many positive vibes your way  

Zebby ~ hugs to you too.....sorry you are feeling so down. Cool idea about black panty liners 

Strawbs ~ welcome.....hope you get the best birthday pressie 

Bodia ~ how did the retail therapy go 

Oonagh ~ hi there  Huge luck for the next few days!

Take care all.....nearly time to wrestle the remote off DH for Big Bro 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Evening everyone xx

Hope you're all hanging in there.

Lizzy,.... yeh the chat went well thanks, I sat there for 2hours solidly, lol..well inbetween loo breaks (which I'm doing a lot due to quantity of water I'm consuming! )

Bodia,.... I'm fine thanks, hope you are ok too. I'm still getting the mild AF type twinges that I've had since ET, but they are a bit less frequent now. I'm also quite bloated. Nothing else though.

Mrs.Hope...How are you feeling today hun?

I'm off with DH to a lovely hotel in Corfe Mon-Weds and poss travelling a little bit further into Lyme Regis while we're there. We thought we could do with a bit of a distraction before Friday.

Love and luck to you all, Angie xxx
I hope everyone's ok and hanging in there.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Angie babes I am ok, I swear AF is iminant, but I wont allow it  , not feeling very positive, however feeling completely different to last time, which was a BFN, so whatever, whatever I just dont know, is it pos is it neg  
having some strange symptoms, which must say finding a little embarrassing so will keep schtum for now  
I cant believe you are coming down to my neck of the woods, I hope you have a lovely time there, its a lovely area, we went to Corfe Castle just yesterday.
We have sort of decided once this cycle is over if its negative, I am getting a cat, I havnt got a fur baby as yet, and I am starting to see the benefits.
Angie, how are you getting on, we havnt got long to go now have we? I hope all the 2ww ladies get there , you all deserve it so much.
Well  
Love, kisses and  wishes.
Mrs Hope xX


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know it is a BFN for me but I am still staying positive about it and ready to go again in 2 weeks.



Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all, 

Leighanne, I'm so sorry to hear about yr BFN, sending HUGE hugs to you xxx

MrsHope, Not long now!! Hang in there, as we all know all kinds of symptoms can mean it's gone either way. I am feeling nothing now, which I don't know is better or worse lol. The AF type twinges that I've had since ET have got less and I'm only getting them every now and again now. I have kinda given up reading symptoms though as it could drive me mad!!!!
We're looking forward to our little 3days break tomorrow, it'll do us good to have a bit of a change of scenery. I'm back home Weds eve and will be thinking of you Thurs with everything crossed xx

Good luck to everyone on 2ww xxx

Love Angie xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi can i join??

I had two embies from ICSI transferred on Friday and felt fine but the next day (sat) had some (not a lot) brownish discharge and am now panicing that it is all over already (Can the embies drop out straight away is my naive thinking)

Any advice- it is too early for implantation spotting etc. Have had sore )( before e/c and period like cramps from then too. Just feeling really heavy down there (like i do before my period).

Thanks and good luck to all

X


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi
I've been reading your posts and wondered if I could join in?? I'm due to test on 25th Jan having had fresh ICSI. I've had the most incredibly sore swollen boobies, although given that I'm normally an A cup I'm happy to take any extra enlargement (as it were).

You know what ladies, you've answered many questions. I've also been having left sided pain (took 14 follicles from my left side) I'm hoping its my ovary protesting at being abused!!!! 

Good luck xx

Good luck to you all


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Midlands Lass - welcome to this thread! Remember the pessaries will give you discharge, sore )('s and period pains. Thinking of you.

Mrs Hope - I think the furbaby is a fab idea. Have had mine for 2 weeks 1 day now, and I love them both so much (even though they won't let me stroke them - at least I call myself Mummy to them!  )

Angie - it's so hard to know what to think when we have symptons or no symptons. Hang in there.  

Leighanne - so sorry to hear of your BFN. Thinking of you.
xx

Everyone else - hope you are all keeping away from pee sticks!    and   to you all and 

I am on Day 11 and woke up in the night with period pains. Couldn't get back to sleep afterwards I was so worried / upset. Still checking every 20 mins or so, but the evil witch hasn't turned up just yet. I am convinced she is on her way though!   

Have been for a walk with DH and am off to church for some serious praying tonight! Will say a few for you all! 

Take care all,
xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all 

Just spent the last half hour reading through all your stories. My heart goes out to you all.

Anyway.........hope it's ok to join you. Im on 2ww currently on day 6/7. (not sure if you count from day of being basted or day after!)

I feel so, so strange. Ive had very very sore and enlarged boobs, funny twinges, very light period like cramps, and spots well - youve never seen so many horrible boil like spots!! - on face, neck and back!Just to meke me feel even better!! I pressume this is the drugs?

Due to test on 1/2/07. I was ok the first week, but went to a party last night and a girl there was pregnant. All everyone talked about was baby stuff and pregnancy. Some of them even know my situation. Just felt everone was insenstive. wept all the way home and not got dressed all day today. 

Does anyone feel some people don't give a S$*t?
Sorry to go, just needed to get it out.

Hope everyone is more   than me!! 
Thinking of everyone - at least everyone here understands
CXX


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello all

Am now on my 2ww for my 2nd cycle of IUI. I can't remember it dragging so much the first time, but it probably did!....Due to test on Friday 2nd February.

Trying to do everything right, without getting too wound up in the process  

Am eating healthily, drinking lots, resting lots, going for acupuncture, keeping my uterus warm by waving smoking moxa sticks over my belly every few days (recommended by acupuncturist!) and I've given up my Hip Hop and Aerodance classes for now so I'm not jumping around disturbing anything!! Also trying positive visualisation, but I find that quite difficult.

Hoping that going back to work tomorrow will help time go a little quicker, but will have to watch the stress levels!!!

Anyway, sending positive thoughts to all of you on your 2ww...... 

Em.x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Bodia - did not know that the pessaries could give discharge? Been less today but still worried. Feeling really bloated too.  

Starfish - sorry to hear that you were surrounded by such insensitive people X


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not posted for a few days. Now day post e/t. Woke up with awful A/F type cramps this morning but it went off after a cup of (decaf) tea and two paracetamol. No bleeding yet. Distracted myself this weekend by going out to Gunwharf Quays in Porstmouth yesterday and to the cinema to see the Holiday. Good girly happy ending film. Today we met friends for Sunday lunch and then went to the big M&S in Camberley to get some new mugs as we seem to have broken all our good ones. (Why is that the good ones break and yet my ancient mugs from student days still survive?) It is nice being out and about. DH keeps asking me if I'm in a mood when we are alone as I keep being really quiet (rather unusual for me).

Absfabs - Hope the bleeding has settled again.

Hun - nice to see you on here

Starfish - I left a party in tears last summer in exactly same circumstances - people get wrapped up in their own lives and just have no idea how IF feels. Their world keeps turning whils ours stands still. 

Hello to Mrshope, Bodia, Em, Midlands lass, Angie, Smiley Strawbs and Zebby.

Love from Kitykat          
XX
PS whoever it was who gave the new meaning to BFN   Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Leighanne ~ aw hun, really sorry to hear your news 

Angie ~ have a fab time in Corfe.....it's lovely down there, great idea to have a break before test day 

Mrs Hope ~ how are you doing....nearly there  

Welcome Midlands Lass ~ what day do you test hun?

Hi Smiley, Starfish and Em ~ welcome to you all too......loads of luck to you all 

Starfish ~ (((hugs))) sorry about the party.....some people just don't realise how excluded they can make you feel.

Kitykat ~ was Holiday really good....haven't been to the pics for ages 

Weesusie ~ how are you getting on?

Luc ~ good luck for tomorrow  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi girls,


Thanks for all your loveley thoughts, I will be joing you all again in 2 weeks when I am back on the 2ww, hopefully 5th time lucky? Till then good luck and lots of   thoughts currently on your 2ww.



Back soon
Love and kisses
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello
Just got to the South of France for a few days off with DH to chill and take our minds off things (but still an internet connection for work....). 
Midlands Lass - I was told at the embryo transfer that I could get a little blood from the procedure which I did. It's just a little tiny bit of blood from the outside of the cervix from when the tube goes in. All is well. Oh - and I was bloated as a balloon for nearly a week from the pessaries. I thought I would explode. It's all fine now and I've been on them 2 weeks.
Leighann - So sorry to hear your news. Glad to hear your getting back in the saddle so soon. 
Starfish - so know how you feel. Sadly, most people don't realise the heartbreak this causes. Fortunately everyone here does.
Feeling happier today despite 12 hour drive (lots of stops to stretch legs and keep blood going).
Love to all
Zx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Sorry not been around much, just wanted to let you all know i have a bfp. Tested early naughty i know   but it was worth it, after all this time i finally have a bfp. Am over the moon. 

Good luck to all you girls, hope you get your dream.

Luc


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all.
havent posted for a while, had period pains on and off some worse then others, totally convinced it hasnt worked,hopeing for a miracle due to test tomorrow(23rd jan 07)will keep you posted,


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

morning 
Suzie I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you wishing you the best of luck.
Luc congratulations see it can happen.
Leighanne so sorry but looking forward to seeing you in a couple of weeks.
well still no news here all my symptoms have disappeared so it must have been the cyclogest causing them, i am going to be naughty and test on Wednesday which will be 14dpt so should get an accurate reading then thats as long as   hasn't turned up by then. Good luck everyone.
Abby


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Dear all,

Thanks so much for your kind words of support. It realy does mean alot!

KityKat - I woke this morning and felt exactly the same as you do. period like cramps. I too had a cuppa and 2 pain killers. I'm on day 7 of 2ww. What are you on.

Anyone else had this? Is this normal or do you think my period is on its way 

CX


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Starfish

Hi hun, its normal, i am on day 10 and have been having af cramps for about 3 days now, also very sore boobs and very grumpy like when i have pmt, are you on cyclogest as this can cause cramps.

Keep positive hun, it is all so hard as we starting analising all our symptoms

Take care 
Myra xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

Fantastic news Luc - send us some of your    

Starfish I am now on day 7 of 2WW. I think it must be the cyclogest. Get occasional sharp pains and a heavy feeling in my pelvis especially around the back (wich is what I get just before Af) but it has been going on for days now. Fingers crossed.

Absfabs - so glad your symptoms have settled.

Love Kitykat


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all
Luc   - that's sooooo cool. What day did you test?
Well, I'm on day 9 of the 2ww and my boobs have stopped hurting which is great and probably the result of the progesterone pessaries (I have a different brand what with being in the Netherlands). I have no symptoms what so ever now and swing from thinking this is a great to thinking it definitely hasn't worked (half the people who got pregnant that I know had period like cramps and the other half nothing. I guess it all means nothing). I'm going round the bend a bit though but I guess that's normal. I got my test date today which is the 25th - 12 DPT which is interesting given everyone else seems to be told it's 14 DPT. Unfortunately I can't get there till Friday so I guess I'll just do a HPT on Thursday. WHICH IS STILL 2.5 DAYS AWAY. aaaaaaaaarrrrgggggggg    

Total sympathy with all of you out there.
Zx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Starfish =   welcome. Sorry to hear about people being insensitive. My DH always says I shouldn't be disappointed in others as they just have no idea how we are feeling. Even so, I think it's terrible that people aren't more aware!

Zebby - have a lovely few days away. Hope you can make it until Friday. Know exactly how you are feeling!

Susie - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. How are you spending tonight?xxx

Luc -   congrats! How early did you test?!

Well - first day back at work today. Was next to useless, which is difficult when you teach kids with behaviour problems! I can't concentrate on anything at all. The only other thing I could think about was my kittens - came home to find them starving and freezing, poor things.

I have no HPT's in the house to try to stop me testing early. What I want to know is; can I test anytime after midnight on my Day 14?! 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. I have had 6 2ww's from IUI, this is my first IVF and I can't believe how impossibly difficult it is!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

I had 11 2wws with home insemination with a donor and this is definitely worse but not soooo much. At least now I can blame all the twinges and cramps on the pessaries  

Zx


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello everyone
Luc-so very many congratulations to you wow you must be thrilled
Bodia - after my last ICSI I tested on day 12 (very naughty slap wrist) as I was feeling so awful, it was BFP but I also had OHSS which I can't recommend and ended up in hosp. With my FET's I started bleeding 7 days into 2 ww so didn't bother.

I'm not doing an early test this time, I am going to be very well behaved!! I too have been getting alot of cramp type pains but ignoring them and eating M & S iced fancies (or sugar squares as my DP calls them!!) to keep my mind off things!!

Zebby - I test on Thurs 25th as well keep those fingers crossed

Take care everyone


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello to all..its been busy here today.

I should be testing on the 31st Wed if i get that far. I am on cyclogest and am getting cramps like you all seem to be getting. It is good to hear my symptoms are similiar to others.

Luc - well done! Is this our first BFP?

X


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Suzie Good luck for tommorrow         really hoping this is the one for you.

Leighann, so sorry to hear it was a bfn. really good luck next time hun     

Abby, good luck, your bleed def sounds like implantation got everything crossed for you.

Smiley, zebby, bodia, myra, Angie and everyone else ive missed lots of luck    

Bodia i tested 6 days early and bfn then 4 days eraly and got bfp. had my bloods taken today and got hcg of 259 so all is good so far. am on cloud nine, really cant belive it. 

good luck girls i so hope you get your bfps

Luc


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Wanted to send BFP congratulations to LUC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hi to everyone else going slowly scatty

Hun xx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

well guys ive just been to hospital for blood test find out at 12 o clock today
PLAESE PLEASE PLEASE STAY WITH ME ICIES!!!!!!!


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

good luck suzie


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm back on this thread after a short absence  Had a BFN at the beginning of Jan, but have moved very quickly with the second ICSI, and am testing on 30th Jan. Good luck to everyone. Sending lots of      

xx Lana


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

thats the end of the road for me i got a  nothing more i can do cant afford another 3 grand unless i win the lottery


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Weesusie, so sorry hun, i am really feeling for you, i am on day 11 of 2ww and had a slight bleed this morning, thinking mine is all over to hun   to you

Take care xxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Weesusie -  so sorry for you. It must be really difficult for you, reading your signiture it sounds like you have been through a lot. Sending you a  .

Myra - fingers crossed it is nothing too worryingX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Weesusie, I'm really sorry to read your news....so unfair  Sending you much love and many hugs xx

Leighanne ~ goodluck with this cycle hun....see you back here soon!!

Starfish ~ many people get cramps but still go on to get BFPs....hope this happens for you too 

Myra ~ welcome to the thread.....really hope that this morning was implantation. Loads of luck  

Zebby ~ hope you are having a fab time in France 

Lana ~ welcome back.....good luck for this cycle hun 

Smiley ~ love your way of keeping your mind off things....what would we do without cake 

Bodia and Abby ~ huge luck for tomorrow.......everything crossed for good news 

Luc ~ congratulations....thats fabulous news, enjoy!!!

Hun and Kitykat ~ hope you are both ok (and not tooooo scatty Hun )

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh Suzie I'm so sorry but i know that wont mean much right now. I will be thinking of you 
Abby


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Suzie
Sorry to hear your news. A BFN is gutting. thinking of you.
Hun xx


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Dear Susie
I was so sorry to read your post. You know that there are many of us that know exactly how you are feeling at the moment. Not that it makes it any easier for you. I am so very sorry, and send you hugs and lots of thoughts
Smiley xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Dear Suzie,

So sorry to hear you news today. A BFN is devastating and so few people seem to understand that. Thank goodness for FF. I will be thinking of you.

Love Kitykat


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Susie -  Am so so sorry hun. It's so devastating. Please know we are all here for you when you are ready.
xx

Lana -  welcome to this thread and 

Smiley - thanks for the advice. I am not testing early. Well, I'll test whatever time I wake tomorrow, so might be 3am!  Enjoy those iced fingers...they sound good!

Luc - glad to hear all well so far. 

Myra - thinking of you and sending lots of 

_Testing tomorrow._

I am so so terrified. Have been very busy at work today which has kept me out of trouble. Feel exhausted beyond belief, but doubt I will be able to sleep at all!!!!!!
Whatever happens, I know I have done all I can...
I've stopped drinking / eating choc, have eaten healthily, have had acupuncture, reflexology and homeopathy. I've stopped ALL exercise (even though I love it!) I care not a hoot about work. I have hardly spoken to a majority of my friends. I have listened to Hypno-Conception CD's. I have got two kittens to practise my mothering skills and to take my mind off the 2ww.
I have prayed and prayed, and been to church and asked others to pray.

What else can I do?

I am so scared. Feel very emotional (which I keep worrying is a sign that AF is on it's way! )

I could not have got through the last 2 months without the support of those on this website. Thanks so much to all of you, and I am keeping  that everyone's dreams will come true.

Over and out....

xxxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Bodia and anyone else testing tomorrow X


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

morning everyone 
well i was naughty and tested this morning 
and i got   i cant believe how lucky i am never thought it could happen to me so anything is possible ladies thankyou all for your support 
Abby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohooo ~ so, so pleased for you Abby!!

Really wonderful news.....have a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Bodia   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeeha!
Well done on the BFP abby!
Hun xx


----------



## Ireland1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Susie...thinking of u...
Bodia any news hun??
Congrats Abby!!! 
Rosie how are you doing 2day?
Em xxx


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Weesusie - I'm so sorry. I feel for you and hope the girls here can be of at least a very small amount of consolation. 
Abby that's wonderful. How early did you test?
Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm on day 11 and going fine.
Zx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Thankyou everyone 
I have tested 14dpt which is2 days early for my clinic but most are 14 days 
Abby


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Abby  well done!

Thanks all of you for your messages of support. Can't tell you what it means to me.

Sorry to report I got a   this morning. Feel totally devastated. I thought I was pregnant to be honest. Have no idea what's next for us....just trying to get through the day.

 for the rest of you.

xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bodia, so sorry hun to hear your news, its a   for me to hun  

Abby, well done you, congratulations to you and dh, hope you have a lovely stress free 9 months

Love Myra xxxxx


----------



## Ireland1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bodia & Myra...thinking of u both   
Take good care of yourselves and your other halfs.
Em xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Bodia and Myra

Sending my commiserations on your BFNs ladies. It truly is a miserable place to be. Take some time out, pamper yourselves, and generate a plan of action for the next time....

Thinking of you both
Hun xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Myra -   am with you hun.

xxx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Myra hun,
I just wanted to ask, you are only on day 12?, if you are its still to early, please hold off until test day and test again just to make sure!!  the HCG hormone is only detectable once a certian amount is in your system and as implantation can happen as late as 10-11 dpt it still gives you a chance, remember that early pg tests are also only 50% accurate!!! I have just read you have started to bleed, please also bear in mind that many ladies bleed on the 2ww and have gone on to have healthy pregnancies, please do not give up yet!!
Bodia hunny I am so sorry I have pm you!! 
Love mrsH


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Myra & Bodia
Oh ladies I'm so very sorry to hear your news, sending you my best wishes.

My bloods get done at eightish tomorrow morning, and then I can't ring through until the afternoon. I'm feeling pretty relaxed I have to say. I've been listening to a bit of the old Mozart on my Ipod whilst eating my Iced Fancie cakes seems to be working. I know I have done whatever I can to help this 'interesting' process along so what will be will be

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow and thanks for listening


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Myra and Bodia - so sorry to hear of your BFNs. It is a difficult time for you both. Sending you a   and a  .

Abby - Congratulations 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow. 

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ really sad to hear your news......much love and many hugs xx

Myra ~ sorry for your BFN too hun.....will you test again? Take care xx

Smiley, Mrs Hope and RachJulie    All the luck in the world for tomorrow 

Midlands Lass ~ your current bundle of fur looks gorgeous 

Take care everyone....love and luck,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Abby Fantastic news congratulations

Weesusie, Bodia and Myra really sorry  

Luc


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

hello there
Sorry to hear about the BFNs Bodia and Myra - this board deserves more BFPs. 
I tested this morning with an HPT as I can't get to the clinic but I think it was a BFN. There was a very very faint line after about 4 minutes but it was barely there. I'm a little disappointed but I haven't given up hope yet as it is only day 12. I get my blood test tomorrow. Funny how they do them earlier here - I guess it's to put us out of our misery earlier.
Zx


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Myra, Bodia and Susie, so sorry to hear your news  Take good care of yourselves 

Zebby, hang in there and good luck for the test tomorrow.

xxx Lana


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Many many thanks for all your messages of support.

Had a few too many   last night and decided to take today off. 

Starting to think about the future, and also about how I'm going to get my life back on some sort of track. Not sure on that one!

Zebby - hope that it's a positive.

Smiley -  for you.

I still haven't had AF, but am sure that's just the pessaries.

Take  care all,
xxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Bodia & Myra 
so sorry to hear your news.
you both need to take time out for yourselves and give yourself time to grieve. once again so sorry 
zebby please don't give up yet i read of someone who didn't get a positive till day 15 pt so it ain't over till its over you have plenty of time yet.

Abby


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

I've completely convinced myself that it hasn't worked despite no AF or symptoms. Must be the pessaries and progynova holding my system in suspended animation. Arrggghhh.
Bodia - I'm practically springing for the bottle already. 
Smiley - crossing my fingers for you.
Zx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi ladies may I hop on board please?   I have a lovely 6 & 7 cell embie on board from my FET and am testing on the 7th Feb, 3 days after dh's b-day, I hope this it 3rd time lucky for us! what a wicked belated gift it will make   

I wish you all tons of luck   and here's hoping for lots of   and here are tons of          for those who have had   recently!

One final word MYRA ITS NOT OVER YET!     good luck for tomorrow sweetheart     I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Good evening ladies
Cue whisper......... BFP (don't want to say it too loudly because I can't quite believe it) 
It'll be those Iced Fancies and Mozart, told you. Gosh.

Zebby - hang in there please
Fingers crossed for everyone tomorrow

Smiley x


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

smiley 
whisper - well done so happy for you 

abby


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

BFN for me, i'm afraid.

xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

rosie im so sorry


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congrats on the BFP smiley

Sorry it was a BFN rosie....sending hugs your way

Welcome Gill!!

Hun xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

well done to you absfabs. so pleased to see your positive.

xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Well done Smiley...good luck for the next few monthsX

Sorry to hear your BFN Rosie X


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days, was going to wait till after I'd tested just to be sure, but it's pretty much a BFN for me I'm afraid. I went away for a couple of days to the coast with DH to have a bit of a distraction and AF came in full force on Tues (I'm due to test tomorrow, and still will as I know WN will want me to), but it is a pretty conclusive BFN as it has been a full blown AF. Also after reading the so very sad news on here on my return, I didn't feel it appropriate to write about my news.  

Myself and DH are staying upbeat and positive and planning the next step. Onwards and upwards!

Bodia and Rosie, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN's, I was so hoping for you all to get BFP's. Big hugs to you both xx

Mrs.H..I have just read your last diary entry and don't know what to say. I would drive back down and give u a hug if I could xx (I'll pm you)

Absfabs..Congratulations on your BFP hun!!!! You must be over the moon! It is lovely to hear positive stories. Everyone on here deserves their BFP's as we all know how much everyone has gone through to get there. Lots of love xx

Sorry anyone I've forgotten for the moment, it's quite late and I just wanted to pop in to let you know my result.

Catch you all soon, love Angie xx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

Angie so sorry to here your news this morning.

It official test day for me today and i phoned the hospital so first scan is booked for valentines day once again I'm wishing my life away and want it to be now. I'm still suffering with morning sickness but i don't mind that in one bit cos as long as i have that i know I'm still hanging in there.
good luck to everyone testing soon 
Abby


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
Thanks for all yuor lovely messages. Still sinking in >gentle smile<.
Just wanted to say Rosie, Angie and Mrs H so sorry to hear your news >hug<
Fingers crossed Hun and welcome Gill
Smiley x


----------



## bigblue (Jan 26, 2007)

IVF - 2 ww started !!! ET on the 23rd Jan,  test on the  06th Feb, seems like a year away.... 
feeling Ok for now, just more tired than ever, taking it easy, walking the dogs and reading (non- pregnancy related books).
Any other ideas?
Thank you all!!!!
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

It's a   for me too.
I'm in shock. 
I can't believe our luck.
ZX


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations Zebby - marvellous news!!!!

Welcome bigblue!! 

Hun xx


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiya Zebby

Congratulations on your BFP  

Here's to a happy healthy 8 mths - take it easy and make sure your DH orders the biggest roll of cotton wool to wrap you in!


Love
Nic
xxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Zebby, Smiley and Abby -  well done girles!!!!

Thanks everyone for all your kind words and good wishes.

Still feeling very empty. Am back at work today.

Take care all. Am pleased to finally see a few BFP's on this board but my heart goes out to all those with BFN's.
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

I had a faint positive today, had to take my test to clinic as i was imagining the line was there, clinic have confirmed the line as well now, still have to test over the weekend to make sure it is not a chemical pg, not sure quite what to think, as i have had spotting since Tuesday, clinic said that could still be ok 

Sorry to all those with a negative an congratulations to all the positives


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Myra - Congratulations sweetie . Remember you are pg until proved otherwise and bleeding whilst worrying can be an entirely normal part of the beginnings of pregnancy.

Hoping your line stays put and its a good outcome - did you get your bloods done??

Hun xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Myra, Zebby and Smiley,

Congratulations to you all!! xxxxxxx

lots of love Angie xxxx


----------



## absfabs (Oct 17, 2004)

zebby and myra thats fantastic news for you both 
so happy for you both 
abby


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Zebby, Smiley Myra and Abby  

C'mon ladies, list those symptoms or lack off. I need a fix from the bfper's 
Puleasee...


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Zebby and Myra fantastic news.... and Myra a line is a line however faint, hang in there.....

Ella - signs 
went from A Cup to A 1/2 cup (if such a size exists)
sore (.)(.) epsecially  nipples
got alot of abdominal cramps mainly one sided as did many ladies on here and wind tra la la la la
but I can honestly say now, apart from achy boobies, nothing really still can't really believe it
Smiley x


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all would like to join you in this roller coaster ride!  Had FET yesterday and now have three blastocyts on board.  Feeling okay now but know from past that the stress builds with each day.  Clinic told me to test in 9 days but noticed literature suggests 12days!  What timescales have others been advised?  Fingers crossed for those waiting    x


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

hello again 
Ella- I had no symptoms to speak of except very sore breasts about 7 and 8 dpt and wind ( ).
Myra - I also had a very weak positive line on day 12 dpt. I didn't want to believe it until the blood tests came through. 
Very best of luck to all on the 2WW. I have never had such a tense period in my life 
 to those with BFNs. I think most have us have been there and know how heartbreaking it is. Here's hoping for better luck next time.
Zx


----------



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

congratulation to all you bfp,,, i got a bfn on tuesday   i have just started to bleed today, i am totally gutted as that was our last ivf cycle no embies left and no money . can anyone suggest what i can do next cost free,,,,as i really want to give it my all.is it expensive for egg donor


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Weesusie ~ i'm so sad for you hun......it's just not fair. Not sure about your question hun but you could try the Donor Board. Look after yourself 

Rosie ~ so sorry about your BFN......so wish it had been different for you xx

Angie ~ big hugs to you too...sorry to hear your news hun xx

Bodia ~ hope work went ok today.....take care xx

Bigblue ~ welcome to the 2ww and to FF too......only thing i can suggest to pass the time is to spend it on here!!  Loads of luck to you. What doggies do you have?

Ella ~ hi.....good to see you over here....hope you are doing ok 

Redmond ~ welcome  I'm guessing they said 9 days because you had blastos put back  Much luck to you 

Hi Gill ~ welcome to a world of waiting  Happy chatting and lots of luck 

Myra ~ thats great news, I'll keep everything crossed for the next few days but congratulations hun 

Smiley ~ congratulations.....fab news  It was definately the cake 

Zebby ~ yey.....congratulations to you too  Be very happy and healthy,

Hello to everyone else....hope you are all doing ok and looking forward to the weekend,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy and thanks for your encouragement during my 2ww. 
We're trying again March/April, so fingers crossed.
love Angie xx


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi ladies - can I join you purleeese ??

Abby and Hun   from the cycle buds board !!

I'm already a week into the 2ww (testing 2nd Feb) and thought this may be a good place as we really all are in the same boat !!

Going slowly   and still a week to go.. 

Congrats to all the lucky BFP's ... and   for the BPN's .. I've been on both sides on the fence with IVF - I know how you all feel.. third time lucky I hope..   and stciky vibes to everyone waiting !!!


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

PS for those of you who dont know me.... excuse the photo - its not actually me !! My hair is much frizzier xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Can I join the 2ww gang please.

We have just returned from Spain where our two remaining frosties survived the thaw. ET date was the 25th January and test day is on the 5th February. They were 8 cell 3 days old.

Helen
xxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks smiley & zebby!
Zebby I have had a bit of wind!   Boobs are only the same as would be pre af. No sore nips  
I flamin well did a test on day 10 today,a bfn. I wasn't going to stress as felt I knew the odds were possible to be a bfp the next day or the next. However, you see no 2nd line & it still gets you   C'mon hcg, show yourself!!!
So, ladies   all of you who tested neg at day 10 after treatment who then went on to get bfp!!! Tell me about it  Pulllease


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

i have posted on the IUI board this morning as i have a few worried, basted yesterday at 11.30am and i am in agony did not sleep last night, and today i still look like the hunch back of notradame, cannot straighted up, as my belly is killing me, they had problems inserting the spectum yesterday and the more they tried the more it hurt, anyway, as i said on the IUI board from my Noo Noo up to my (..)(..) i feel like it's someone else's body, does anyone else feel like this, also started those lovely pessaries last night, oh what a joy they are too, next time i am coming back as a man thats defo   anyway your input would be great, and good luck everyone


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Can I join in too? I am in the 2ww since Thursday (testing 8th Feb). It all started well with 13 eggs collected, 7 were fertilised overnight but only 2 survived another night. 1 of them had 3 cells, the 4th looking fragmented and the other 1 only had 2 cells. So they put both back in and I guess that we just have to wait and see...The only thing is that I keep thinking about this 3-cell embryo and worry about it not making it. As for the 2-cell 1, I just hope that it will continue dividing...
Has anybody ever had this situation?

The doctor said that my egg may not develop well with synthetic hormones and that I should try natural hormones next time. Oh well I am not thinking about next time yet.

Take care everybody and good luck!  

Hope4best


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to the newbies! Good luck

Hope4best - good luck - you still have a good chance X

Big congratulations to Myra, Smiley and Zebby ... good to get some more BFPs on here!!!

I am getting close to test date now but not feeling at all confident. No symptoms and feel a/f type things as i normally do....trying to stay positive but not being very successfull at it.

X


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi guys can I join you?

I had ET on Wed 24th (testing 7th Feb) with two 10 cell put back in, they were from my original ICSI in 2002 so have been in the freezer a while.  I'm really not feeling very hopeful for this because everything seems so different form the last time but fingers crossed.
Sorry I'm so late joining the thread but DH has got a new computer game so I can't get near the computer at the moment.  

Take care everyone, lots and lots of luck to you all.   

Nic


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi girls

Can I join you? ET yesterday - 2 grade A 4-cell embies now back on board. Hurray!

Good luck to everyone        [fly]  [/fly]

Bec xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie from me, sadly my pg ended in a chemical pg, very disappointed, going to try FET next, so fingerscrossed

Good luck to all the pg girls and for those of you still on the 2ww

Love Myra


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi All

Myra - so sorry hun. A chemical pg is so cruel...Sending hugs your way and I recommend wine and chocolate, as the best way to get over a BFN.

Welcome Bec and Nic!!

Hun xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

P.S as Citygirl felt it neccesary to point out that her photo wasn't actually of her, for all non green wingers I too, have to point out that mine isn't me either.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Myra - So sorry to hear your news. You have had a stressful few days. Good luck for FET. X


BecG - What a fantastic dog. His head is so big on that piccie!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Myra, I'm so sorry xxx

It's hard enough getting a BFN, but fate is so cruel to prolong the uncertainty like that!! Big hugs xxx

Love Angie xx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Midlands lass

Our dog's not really a monster - he was just being very nosey in the lens when I was taking his picture!

Don't know what I'd do without him through all of this - love him to bits even if he is _very _ stupid

Bec


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Myra ~ oh, so sad for you.....many, many hugs xxx

Thanks Angie ~ much luck to you for your Spring cycle hun 

Ella ~ you're way too early hun   Loads of people have got negs on day and the gone on to get BFPs

George ~ hi there, how are you feeling now? Sorry you had such a tough time at basting yesterday....take care xx

Citygirl ~ welcome to the thread. I was just about to say how fabulous you look in your pic  

Welcome Helen, Hope4best, Nic and Bec ~ fab to have loads of people joining the thread.....huge luck to you all   

Thanks Hun ~ and to clear up my avatar pic isn't me either  And sadly it's not my DH either but I can dream........

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi ya.  i'm not far away from my testing date, have found this 2ww the hardest.

I'm on cd 2 today.  cycles are normally 28 days but i ovulated late this cycle so thought i'd wait an extra day to test.

anyone else testing on Monday?

jen
x


----------



## niki_s_uk (Dec 20, 2005)

Ohh myra i'm so sorry to hear your news.

Sending you big hugs (((((( Myra ))))))

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Myra, so sorry to hear your news. It's awful this jounrney sometimes & so cruel.


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Myra so very very sorry for you.
Take care
Smiley x


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi can anyone please help me 
i am on day 9 of my 2ww,they were not going to put my embies in due to swelling and fear of ohss
after a scan they decided to go ahead we had 2 grade 1 four cel beautifull embies put in,since i have had really bad back ache which is easing a little now, my boobs were sore at first and now thats gone, i feel
like my af is coming, i have had no spotting or bleeding are these all good signs PLEASE HELP!
CAN PROGESTRONE STOP YOUR PERIOD COMING I AM SO CONFUSED REALLY TEMPTED TO TEST BUT CANNOT TILL FRI 2ND FEB THIS IS HELL........................  ALSO I HAVE HAD TWO NIGHTS OF THE SWEATS NITE 6 AND NITE 8 DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS? I NORMALLY GET TWO NIGHTS OF SWEATS BEFORE I GET MY AF 
HELP ME I AM GIONG CRAZY


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Karen

I saw that this was your first post so welcome to FF

I cannot answer your questions for you. Some girls get lots of symptoms in the 2ww and have both negative and positive results, others have no symptoms and go on to get a positive result. I think we are all different and it can be different on each cycle too.

You are doing really well honey - on day nine. Hang on in there and try and take it easy.     

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi helen thanks for your reply,i dont really know what i am doing!!
not very good on pc!
really feel like i am going mad and cant wait for each day to pass its awful.


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry Myra - its so cruel  


Hi Karen - I am testing on Friday as well... very nervous !! Hope we both get BFP's    

Hi to the rest of the ladies and good luck to those testing in the next few days


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Karen ~ welcome to FF 

Step away from the peesticks hun  Try no to worry too much the symptoms, symptoms for AF and pregnancy are pretty much the same so it's impossible to tell. All the lovely ladies on here will help you through it though so keep chatting and loads of luck to you  

Hi Jen ~ good luck for your test tomorrow  

Strawbs and Kitikat ~ much luck to you both too  

Take care all....enjoy the CBB final if you're watching 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pigbench (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi

I am new to FF and would like to join in please. I am just over half way through the 2ww and am testing on Thursday but won't get the blood test result until Friday.

This is my second 2ww in the last two months and I was determined to be more chilled this time but it's not working. Last time I had 2 fresh, good quality embies transferred (using donated eggs in Barcelona) and I had no symptoms at all, except severe cramps following the transfer and a UTI, which wasn't nice. I tested early on Christmas Eve and got a BFN which was a foolish thing to do! Luckily I had two frosties left to transfer and we decided to do it straight away.

This time the transfer went much more smoothly with no cramps and the embies had survived with only one lost cell but, like Karen112, I had some symptoms in the first week, sore and slightly bigger (.)(.)s, and some light cramping around day 7 and 8 but no spotting and since day 9 I have felt absolutely nothing and even my (.)(.)s are less painful. Now I'm worried that it hasn't worked but I really don't want to test early this time.

I think I am going crazy too!!! Only my DH's new specs (which make him look like Ronnie Corbett) are cheering me up!


----------



## zebby (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello
Karen and Pigbench - I had v sore boobs on day 6 and 7 post transfer and then NOTHING. And still nothing 2 days after getting BFP. Don't give up yet. All the very best of luck and  
Zxxx


----------



## pigbench (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Zebby, that makes me feel more hopeful.

Congratulations on your BFP!

xx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi girls its me again,woke up in the night with big hot sweat again!! 
feeling very down this am i know its not over till its over but i  know my body and i defo know i am gonna get the witch  i am burning up now as i type, i gather i am due on wed as we had ec 2 wk on wed! can any one enlighten me please?
i am also hating everyone in sight this am!! anouther classic sign of mine!!
i know we have 12 frosties but somehow i am not as positive about having frozen ones put in!!
does anyone know how long i will have to wait to do it again(glutten for punishment) if i get a bfn on fri??
thanks all for answers it does helpx  karen


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi girls

All this symptom analysis sounds strangely familiar...
I am due to test Friday, but on my last 2 2wws I haven't made it to test date and started bleeding around Day 12 - so its all abit nervewracking. I did foolishly POAS yesterday and it was negative. Too early, but not a good sign as none of my other early test negatives have ever turned positive!

I too had very painful boobs from EC onwards, then about 2 days ago they stopped hurting, theyre not any bigger, and I have had that AF dragging feeling/heaviness that you get before your period just about every day since ET. No real cramps or pain but then I did only get 4 egg, and other cycles where I have had 17, 22 and 19 respectively, the pains have been much more apparent.

Karen- can't help with the FET question, only ever having had fresh cycles.
Pigbench- every time I do thi I vow not to obsess so much, but I don't think its humanly possible to do otherwise!!!

Hun xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just want to thank you all in this thread for being a huge support during the nightmare that is the dreaded 2ww!! It is most definately the hardest part!! When you tell people what IVF involves, they are usually suprised. The injections, the hormone changes, scans, bloodtests, EC, ET, BUMBULLETS, etc etc (not to mention the emotions and finances!!!). I'm sure you'll all agree though that the 2ww is the very worst bit!! I'd do everything twice over to not have the 2ww at the end I think!!

I will be trying again in March, so will be back in this thread then, but I think for my sanity,    I wont be posting in the 2ww thread until then   (nothing personal!   )

Mrs.H.....You were a huge support and I'm so very sorry about your' BFN hun. When I got mine I was so so hoping it would be good news for you. You deserve it so much!! It's so unfair! xx

Bodia.....I was keeping all crossed for you too hun, and was really sad to hear of yr BFN. When you are chatting to people in the same boat, you hope and presume that at least a couple of them would have good news  xx

Lizzy... thanks for you good wishes and positive vibes the whole way through xx

Myra... What can I say, it looks like we beat the odds!! So unfair!! well at least it means that next time we will both get a BFP. Fate was so cruel to give you such uncertainty!! You'll have to excuse me if I don't recognise you if I see you at WN next time, I wasn't really 'with it' at EC when I saw you. Please let me know it's you though if you see me again. xx

Rosie, you are soooo funny, and I, as a mummy to 2 furbabies identify with a lot that you said   they really are my lil babies, lol    heaps of luck for nx time hun xx

To absfabs, smiley, luc, kitycat and to everyone else in the 2ww thread, to all those with BFNs, heaps of luck for next time and lots of love, and Congratulations to those with BFP's, it is so lovely to hear such happy endings.

Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  Hello to all the new people.   Seems to be alot of us at the moment and I can empathise with just about everyone stressing about symptoms.  I woke up this am convinced I had AF cramps, due to test 3rd Feb.  Trying to keep calm but struggling I am sooo glad I am off work as I don't think i could control myself poor DH has been getting it in the neck a bit I ashamed to say!  
Myra so sorry about your outcome I had a chem/preg last year and was devestated.  Try and keep strong my consultant said it was a good sign that the embryo could embed, so fingers crossed for next time.
Karen and Pigbench I had no sore boobs last time and very little symptoms until a few weeks post test so try not to worry too much.  
Karen i believe you can go straight to FET after a fresh cycle I think we waited 1 month but that was through choice.  hope it isn't something you have to contemplate.
Positive vibes to everyone testing this week x 
Can anyone tell me how you insert symbols I am pretty new to this PC stuff!  Ta


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Pigbench ~ welcome to the thread....much luck to you  

Angie ~ look forward to having you back here in March 

Redmond ~ when you post a reply you'll see some smilies above the box, just click on them to insert them in your text. If you click on [more] you'll find a whole load more of them too. Shout if you need any help 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all holding up - just want to give a big   to all you girls with BFN's, god this world is so unfair and wishing everyone else still on the 2WW lots and lots of luck, sending some fairydust to you all
  .

I'm on day 5 of the dreaded 2WW and analysing everything that my body does, although not feeling very hopeful as had strange brown discharge from day of ET until day 3 which is really strange, also have some sort of infection in my sinus which probably isn't going to help!!!  I really can't remember having half the symptoms I've got at the minute (sore nipples, sore back, slight af pains) the last time I went through the 2ww (but that was 5 yrs ago!!).

Well I guess I've finished my moan, better get of my lazy ass, stop thinking about myself and see if the DD has murdered the dog yet - she's already done the goldfish in!!!!

Take care everyone and stay positive  

Nic


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you?  

Karen & CityGirl - My test day is Friday 2nd Feb too.

This is Day 11 since ET for me and I've been absolutely fine up until today.  But today I've been feeling really negative.  No pregnancy symptoms at all.  I did have sore boobs earlier on but they have gone now.  I think they are a bit bigger though.  Although that might be down to the 'taking it easy' and eating too much over the last week and a half.  

And just in case you were wondering this isn't me either - my fur is pink and my antenna are much bigger.  

Luv
G xxx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

just wanna say good luck to all who are tsting on fri
lets hope we all get a big fat bfp


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

bfn for me, round 3 iui here I come


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Strawbs -   so sorry hon, esp as it's your birthday.

Thinking of you and DH.
xx

Thanks girls for all your good wishes. I am having a very difficult time since getting my BFN - am OK one minute, feel terrible the next. 

I wish all of you on here every success and hope to hear of some BFP's soon.

Thanks so much for all your support during the dreaded 2ww!

Take care and  

xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am on my 2WW - due to test Thurs.
Very odd as been getting aches and spotting since last week (from 5 days after FET....) - any ideas?
This is my 3rd FET and I am feeling much the same as the last 2 attempts to am fearing the worst.  Test day can't come soon enough but still dreading it big time.
All the best to everyone else testing this week.

Lots of love,

x x x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Skye

Hopefully the spotting is implantation bleed! Implantation can take place any time between 5 and 12 after ovulation so you need to caculate that on what would have been the ec day if this had been a fresh cycle. It sounds positive to me honey

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Helen - I do hope so....

x x x


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi ya girls can I just ask a question - I've noticed that some people test on different days, I was told by my clinic to test 14 days after ET but I've noticed that some people seem to be told to test earlier, does the age of your embies make a difference - I don't know what age my embies were but they were nearly 10 cell and apparently starting to compact which is the stage b4 blast or at least thats what my clinic said - does this mean I could test earlier?

God what am I like   Any excuse to go out and by pee sticks earlier!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks
Nic


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Girls - just thought I'd pop on and say    

I'm currently on day 3 of the 2WW and will probably be pulling my hair out but the time test day comes round on 9th February    

SkyBlue - good luck to a local lady!    Its difficult not to analyse every twitch isn' it? 

Nic - sorry I can't help you but I'm sure someone will come on and put your mind at rest   

 all round


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks !  Yeah we are just around the corner from each other !
So test date is 9th Feb?  Mine is 4th Feb - eek.

Wishing you lots of luck x x x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all the new girls on this thread!

I am testing on Wed but might not get results till Thurs and have taken day off work in preparation for being upset! Not very hopeful as not feeling 'pregnant' but not that i would know what that felt like. I am finding the cyclogest is giving me the opposite of constipation...is this the same for anyone else? Today i have had quite a lot of pain in my lower tummy - not bad just uncomfortable and wondering if it is my digestion, the tighter clothes or anything else

X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi

I've had quite a bit of tummy pain too and thinking it was my period coming but could be cyclogest I guess??
I test on Sunday and v scared.

x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi everyone - I was feeling very depressed today as on day 11 of 2ww but I read your posts and you are all having the same issues as me... I too have had on/off sore (.) (.) and had that heavy feeling that some of you were experiencing

Hun I will get the   on to you !! I'm sure you were just too early...

Skyblue and BB piglet - we all live very close - I live in Leatherhead !! small world - infact I was in Dorking at the weekend !

Good luck to everyone - and stay away from the pee sticks if you can (says she who has a multipack in her bedside table  )


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone - Now on another   only day 1,had 2 2day old 4 cell embryos transfered on the 29th,1 started out as a 3 cell but by transfer time had gone to 4   Test date 12th Feb OMG so far away. Did a 2ww Diary last time round but found I looked for symptoms so this time I am just taking it easy,no exercise,lite duties at work and no stress  

Nic -  you could test earlier as it sounds like they were nearly blast and about 5 day old but I tend to stick to what the clinic says so you dont get dissappointed if its BFN, hard to know most of us test early because we just cant keep away from the pee sticks  

Shaz xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Another POAS addict here trying to avoid the call of the peesticks. I am 2dp3dt and test on 9 Feb...I am on the progesterone in oil jabs in my butt each night rather than suppositaries so that is fun. I also have to have heparin jabs in the morning too...I feel like a pincushion. 

Tummy is very bloated and I cannot get comfy. We had 3 embryo's put back at day 3.

GL to all


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all still holding onto your sanity today?  

Day 12 since ET and feeling a lot more positive today than yesterday.  Phew.  

Hi Nell - glad to see you got a good result from ARGC.  Mine was better there too.  This time (from the Chaucer in Canterbury) I only had one egg.  Eek.  They told me it was my age too.  I was devastated.  So you have given me hope that all is still not too late if I go back to the good ol' ARGC.  They are very good at getting the best results egg wise I think.  I'm 40 next month.  Arg.  Good luck hun.

Good luck to everyone.

Luv
G xxx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

hello all
i have been up and down this site for weeks now, reading all your info but not adding myself so i think its about time i did, i could do with some support.

i have FET last monday and only had 2 survive from 22.  eeekk!!  well,, its been a bit of a rollercoaster ride emotionally.  im supposed to test on 5th feb but have already done 3? im so naughty.  all BFN

i went out on friday with mum in law and fiance and felt faint and had to leave.  is it in my imagination or did i really feel like that.  i dont know anymore.  tested friday night -4dp5dt BFN
Then i tested sat morning - 5dp5dt - BFN

i tested again today 7dp5dt - BFN.  not looking good.

i feel cramps, bad back bit sicky now and agaiin and a bit dizzy now and again.  very hot flushes.
im waking early hours - disturbed sleep. dont know if its worked or if im mad.

please somebody tell me im a naughty girl and tested too early.
xxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

OMG Wanta bump you really are keen and yes you are a really really naughty girl and have tested way to early your hormone levels won't have risin enough to give you a positive result so put those pee sticks in the bathroon cabinet and put a huge lock on it and give the key to your other half until testing day or else we will set the   on you.

You are only one day ahead of me and I know it is so tempting but just think positive thoughts   and try to keep busy, the other alternative is to spend all day on the computer like me  .

Anyway sending you lots of     and some baby dust    

Take care 
Nic


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

wantabump - i didnt test till 16 days after egg transfer (slightly less with my fet with blasts). I think you are testing way too early and the stress wont help!

Whoever was asking about testing dates it does depend on when eggs are transfered. For my 1st ivf i tested 16 days past transfer of a 3 day embryo but it was definatly less with my FET. Go with what your clinic says - is it pee stick of blood test?

I also had NO symptoms with first IVF or indeed the pregnancy but have with this felt sick even before test date and sick up wntil 23 weeks (at least 9 times a day!) I know what id prefer!


Hope this helps
Ruth


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Girls

Can i join you?

I had 1 lovely embie transfered yesterday, 5 day i think (i am totally lost on the 'days' - ec was on Wednesday 24th). The said it had turned into a blastocyst so thats good  

Not sure when I'm supposed to test as clinic paperwork says 13/01/07 - so thats a mistake or i have missed it!!

good luck to you all - fingers crossed

Sarah x


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi girls well its day 11 ater et for me today,
sill nothing but really feel like af is on its way,still waking early doors sweating
but i do when i am due!!
i am seriously going mad if i am going to get af i would rather get it before fri 2nd when i test!1
never been soooo stressed before in my life i was so laid back and positive last time...............
wishing all of you good luck on your test dates will let you all know what happens to me
though i really think the wicked witch is gonna get me. bye for now..............karen


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

wantabump - wow 2 from 22. That must have been a shock. I was pretty shocked when I woke up after EC and was told that I only had one egg. This is from about 12 follies! You're right - it is such a rollercoster I really don't know how any of us retain some semblance of sanity! But hey you only need one right! So you've got double odds at least. 

I keep feeling very cold and then getting very hot. (.)(.) still not sore. No other symptoms. Keep feeling like AF is coming too. 

I'm very impressed with everyone continuing to socialise and stuff. I've practically locked myself away for the duration. Else I'd drive everyone mad! Have become addicted to daytime TV too. Arg. I think my sofa and I will soon become hermetically sealed if I'm not careful. 

Hi Sarah - welcome to the mad house! Well done on the blasto. That is very good.  Good luck.

Good luck everyone and thanks so much for being in the same boat.
























Luv
G xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Another day closer - eek.

Woah - Citygirl and BBPiglet we are local Surrey girlies - I too, was in Dorking on the weekend !

Wantabump, Nic and Karen112 we are all very close to each other in terms of test dates.
My clinic say 14 days after (which would be this Sunday 4th Feb) but I am just itching to test.  Day 28 of my cycle is Fri so I am guessing I'll know by then anyhow.....?
I have had spotting since day 5 after by FET so I am well confused.
Got pre-period like tummy ache pretty much constantly but not other symptoms to speak of.

Griselda - am well impressed that you are staying close to your sofa - I went back to work on Monday (but have a fab boss who is keen for me to take it v easy).

We were going to blasto but didn't in the end (be keen to chat re that one) as had 2 front runners (from 8 thawed) at 7 cell each. 

Well done everyone for your patience, hope mine holds out !

Lots of love to you all.

x


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

wow, thanks for the advice and support girlies.  guess what though i only went and got more sticks and did another test about 5 mins ago, another bfn -  ( it was before i read these posts!!! honest, dont get the  on me pleaseeeeee.

hehe.  well.. my nipple itched a bit earlier, while i was cooking - i itched it and then thought 'sign'?
omg - its the local nuthouse for me im sure.

Do you know they cut me by accident as well during my bloody ET- couldnt believe it.  it looks so painless on the tv documentaries - trust me eh!! blood everywhere.  i dont think that would have done my lil frosties any good either.

my fiance got himself a new job so its been a manic couple of weeks - MAN in uniform girls!!! he started yesterday as a fireman - yumyumyum.  that keeps me going.

ive got period achy symptoms too skyblue - not nice eh.. dont know if its your period or pregnancy they are so similar.
i bled after my ET - because they cut me!! and also internal then on and off for 2 days after - spotting really.  

i want to know now and be put out of my misery.

griselda - i want to visit your couch!!  sounds comfy 

im in south wales by the way.  36yrs old and i work supporting women and children.  how about you all?
xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

OMG wantabump - cannot believe you did another test !
My resolve is holding - I'm quite impressed with myself.
Love the itchy nipple/is it a sign?  Made me lol  

I just don't know when I'm gonna test - doing me head in big time.

Yum yum re fiance in uniform - good on you !!

When is your official test date wantabump?  Did you say 5/2?

I might go for Fri or Sat - not sure yet.  eek        

x x x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to have you all around! 

Anyone fancy a mexican wave?!








But please do do it gently ladies, we don't want any of those precious embies falling out! 

Skyblue - well I'm 40 next month so absolutely desperate for this to work. Sod work. I'm staying put.








wantabump - omg you have so been through the wars. How awful! How on earth did they manage to cut you during ET? I thought there was strictly no knives involved. Poor you. You're job sounds great. I'm afraid I don't do anything nearly so kind hearted.

Luv
G


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

OMG.

Just been to the loo.
Dreading going to the bathroom is doing my head in.

Think AF is deffo going to pay me a visit.


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

I am on my 2ww, i had 3 blasts put back in yesterday, due to test a week on saturday. Quite enjoying the rest actually although it has only been 1 and a half days!!
I have my friend cooking and doing jobs because no one else nows and dh is at work till very late.

This is my 4th attempt and i must say i feel quit blase about it, i keep forgetting that they are in there so feel guilty and do some visualistation....
I am very surprised that they put 3 back so now i´m thinking that she thinks none are going to stick..you know how it is, all thooughts run through your head and i got the call to say that the other 6 never made it to blasts but i don´t think that means much(hoping madly) because they are safer off in the uterus aren´t they?

Never mind got Holby on tonight..my favourite what´s everyone else on tonight?

Love
Sarah

xx


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

hi all,
It is so good to hear how your all doing I can reassure myself I'm not totally bonkers!  Back to work today so had some distraction but drinking lots and every damn trip to loo is sooo nerve racking.  Convinced  have AF pains and am terribly stressed feel like I'm about to pop!  Karen112 i so relate to your post!
Nic I too had 5 day blasts transfered and told to test 9 days time(3rdFeb)  this would be day 28 of my cycle.  I had same advise on last blast transfer and got positive so will try and hold out to Sat, very tempted to test earlier but resisiting so far !!   Positive vibes to everyone x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

went out to do some shopping and felt faint. Had to have a latte and a choc brownie!! Feel crampy and uncomfortable. Still feel faint..


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
I just wanted to wish all of you on the dreaded 2 WW the best of luck. 
Grieslda 'you are not old' I'm a few months off 39 and get sucked into Topshop (lovely tunic tops ladies I can recommend them).
As someone who is very early into a BFP (and I don't take that for granted) all the things/symptoms you are describing are ones I felt, on off achy boobies, swollen tummy, AF type feelings. Easy for me to say but try to relax and I wish you all testing this week BFP's.
Smiley x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one as feeling  

Beginning to get af cramps so even more convinced i'll be getting a BFN. Blood test is tomorrow but got a feeling a/f will be here soon

X


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

My there are so many of us!   

Skyblue, Sarah, Redmond, Little Nell, Midlands Lass - Good luck ladies!  

Skyblue - I know how you feel.  Not sure how you can concentrate at work.  I would be a complete mess!  So you're doing really well in my book.  

Little Nell - just wondered (as you're around my age group ) Have you taken the time off work too?

I too have been having on off AF type pains for about three days now.   

Y'know I have a funny kind of feeling that this board might have a bit of a rash of BFPs coming perhaps?  

Smiley - congrats on your BFP hun.  And thank you for your kind words of support.  

Luv
G xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

G- I have had rubbish response to my last 2 cycles in Europe....only got one egg at each of them despite good follicle numbers  DH and I decided to throw everything at this one...I had everything done as recommended by ARGC...fate was a nasty so and so and I had a cyst to start the cycle and needed that draining before we could start. Only my right ovary responded - I was on 600 units and I got 4 follicles. We got 3 eggs, so I was more than happy with that. The fact they all fertilised and made it to transfer is also a biggie excitement. Never had to think about how many to put back?!?!

I have travelled some distance to do this cycle so I am indeed off work and will be till we know what the outcome is....   Nice to have an oldie like me waiting alongside....


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for kind words.
Feeling OK but a bit desperate as am sure AF on way.....
Still spotting everyday, and a bit more (pinky/watery - sorry!) today so v worried...........   

Question is - when to test??

Still debating with DH.  Weekend or early?
2 weeks after my FET would be Sunday 4th.....
Can I wait until then?!

Work is a good distraction at the moment (at home lat week so good to get out really!).

Good luck midlands lass with blood test tomrw.
In fact      to you all for testing days.....

Anyone else testing this weekend??

DH just brought me a Ripple home - yum x x x


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi girls i cant stay away!!
i was naughty and did a test today!!got a bfn. shh dont tell DH hhe will go mad!!
i am on day 11 and going insane this is crazy.
Skyblue i am testig on friday!know your feelings bout going loo all the time i am drinking more just so
i can go to check how sad am i!!
the funny thing is, is that i am now getting niggles in my boobs ( or is it in my little tiny mind?)
so this has given me a ray of hope i suppose!! 
Midlandlass........ good luck and best wishes for your test tommorow let us know how you go xx
Good luck Redmond for Saturday..................... thinking of you all lets hope we have lots of      .bye for now karen x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Girls - MAN this 2ww is making me crazy !! Today especially I have been so tempted to go for the pee sticks but managed to leave it (for now !) my back aches - and boobies mildy sore - but sure thats just the cyclogest ...

Redman - trips to the loo.... I seem to be going every half hour!!! I know its all the fluids but the knicker checking is going into override !! 

Sarahfoster - welcome hun - hope the 2ww goes quick for you - mine has draaaaaged

Wantabump -ichy nipple   

Griselda -- very hot and cold I have had that too !! Very strange - I also have been waking up feeling really hot - I dont usually get that so wondering if that means anything  

Testing on Friday - unless the pee sticks get me first !!!


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

skyblue - hold in there sweetie, i'll be goo if you will (pee sticks)  im supposed to test on 5th feb ... arggghhhhhhhhh.  no more itchy nips  but i decided to have cravings for sweet things today so i ate lots!!  (that is purely my imagination def not a craving) 

grizelda - no knives hun they cut me with the instruments they put in you( like the one they use for a smear test)  dont know how but i felt it then heard the consultant saying omg what are you doing to me there is blood everywhere.. euuuuuuuuw
well....  another thing during et was a drank too much water and the nurse couldnt find my cervix so called in the consultant - he found it and then said 'dont wee on my please' hehehe 

and..... after going to so many xrays when you take off your knicks and get on bed legs in stirrups - one day i went and the nurse called me in - i took off me kniks and laid on bed - the consultant cried - joanne 'what are you doing!!!!! its only a belly scan- get your knickers on!!!!!!!!!!! 

wopsieeeeeeeeee

x love and kisses to you all.
im going to lay down now and cuddle up on sofa.


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

wannabump    last time I went for my scan.. I got all ready, put the sheet round me, got up on the table, legs akimbo and the sonographer got the internal dildo all ready and when she took a look to put it in - I still had my pants on !!!    Luckily we both had a laugh...


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for good wishes X

Off to bed now but thanks to citygirl and wantabump for making me laugh (which has been hard today for me!!!)

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Strawbs ~ i'm sorry hun....sad news for you 

Bodia  take care hun xx

Griselda ~ welcome to the thread, there's a few people testing on Fri......loads of luck   Vey pleased the fur is pink......i always worry about green people with short antennae 

Skyblue ~ welcome to you too......good luck for Thurs, Fri Sat or Sun!! 

BBPiglet, Shaz, Little Nell, Sarah(Birdiew) and Sarah(Foster) ~ hi there and welcome a world of waiting. Happy chatting 

Wantabump ~ waaayyyy too early....good luck for the 5th  

Midlands Lass ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow   

Oh my word you've been chatting today!!!! Fab to have so many on here 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Citygirl - your knicker story was very funny    - not long for you now hun. Hope you are bearing up OK xxxxxx

Wannabump - Like you I test on the 5th Feb. It seems ages away doesn't it? It's even a different month !  I ordered the pee sticks from Ebay but I am resisting them so far ! I am also drinking so much water that I think the hcg sample would be really diluted so would not show up early in any case    

Midlandlass - sorry you have been feeling down hun - Good luck with your blood test  today    . wishing you the bfp that you desrve!!!

Karen - Like you I did secret pee sticks on my last cycle that dh did not know about! Not much longer for you to wait honey. Hang on in there xx

Skyblue - pink watery spotting is what implantation bleed is meant to be like so hopefully this is a positive sign for you    . 

Little Nell - I do hpe your long journey was worth it. Let's hope this is the start of a much bigger journey!

Griselda - your question about taking time off work. I had my fet in Spain so I had a week off work. I had transfer on the Thursday and then I was back at work on the Monday

Me - well I am suffering from major bloating to the extent that I cannot fit into the majority of my clothes. I am also suffering from bad wind (well the bad wind is pretty normal for me actually). No sore boobs. I am peeing loads but that is because I am drinking loads of water.

Good wishes and sticky vibes to everyone else - I am posting illegally at work so I better not spend too long on this site !!  

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

well city girl im glad its not just me that did something silly    that was funny and made me laugh this morning.

i cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!! im awake every morning around 3am.....  i love my sleep, whats happening to me!! 

radnorgirl - dont be naughty like me and test early - it really plays with your mind.  i did another one at 4am, BFN - then i went to sleep.  when i woke up at 7.30 i searched for my pee stick in the bin - found it!!  it had a faint line through.  now.... did i not wait long enough for the result before throwing or is it just a line that appeared because it was idle for ages in the bin!!  im nuts!!!

oh dear  
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

wantabump

I am so glad to ear that I am not the only one that goes through the bin just to check that pee stick for one last time. Do you also hold them up to the window, straining your neck at funny angles to maximize the light and avoid reflection off the clear plastic window - just in case there is a really really really faint line there? If not it's just me that'sa bit loopy!

HELEN
X


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Citygirl  and wantabump - thanks for making me   with your knickers stories, just what I needed.

Sorry everyone that I haven't posted for a while, but been having a bit of rough time of it, with some sort of infection (they don't know what) but now starting to feel better on antibiotics.  Have been really worried that it may all have been too much for my embies, so have struggled with getting into the 2WW spirit, if you know what I mean.

But there's no point giving up, so I will try and get back up to speed with all of you

       to everyone

Bec


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I have 3 pee sticks. I resisted getting a ton load from ebay- as has been my want previously 
Now the debate I am having with myself is when/if to use them. 

Do I confirm that the trigger has left? Use one at 10days and another at 14days....

Hmmm, may have to ponder that one a little....


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

OMG you guys and all your talk of pee sticks it's driving me insane, I promised myself that I wouldn't even go out and buy any pee sticks until after Sat because thats when   is due so I was trying to be sensible and save myself some money (theory is no point in wasting money if AF comes!!) 
I'm sitting here at the minute with an angel on one shoulder saying "Don't go and buy them wait until after Sat" but the devil on the other shoulder is saying "Go on everyone else is doing it, you know you want to"

DH isn't even here to hold me down and talk some sense into me  and I know the devil always wins - well he always wins the chocolate battle anyway   

Right I'm going to go and have a good talk with the devil - remind him who's boss.  In the meantime girls stay away from the pee sticks and     

Nic


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

wantabump and citygirl thx for those stories that's really funny.

Made me laugh through my tears.

It's all over for me.  Woke up with really bad AF pains and lots of blood.  Hospital said to hold out to tomorrow and test but I know it's over.  Same thing happened last time.

I might not post on this thread again.  Thx for being there with me ladies and good luck to you all.

Luv
G xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

G- big hugs...there is nothing to say except big hugs to you and dh...


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

G

So sorry hun. 

love

Helen
x


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

HI GIRLS!! well i did another test this am(this time DH knew)
we think we saw a very very faint line!! or were we just seeing things
anyway i  went the shop ,came back and did another!!(naughty i know its only day 12)
anyway we got a      OMG i cannot belive it i was convinced i wasnt!
I just want to say thank you to all of you ladies who have helped me through this passed 2ww.
Girls dont take any notice of what your body is telling you i swear i was not i had back ache,af pains,
niggles in boobs then no niggles in boobs, the works, i am very lucky i know!!
my thoughts go out to all of you who have not been as lucky big  to you and
some  to you hope the rest who are on 2ww are also as lucky.
best wishes karen x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Karen -       well done you!

Bec


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi All,
I can't seem to keep away I am at work but really struggling to concentrate.  Nobody here aware of my situation so I'm taking a risk and checking out how everyone is doing!  Griselda I am so sorry BFN is so devistating, take good.  Midlands girl hope it's good news for you today.  I too have been feeling really hot which is very unusual and waking early but I think that may be stress! Not sure if i have any symptoms but imagining all sorts!  Karen great news for you hope this is the start of some positive outcomes for us all waiting this weekend.  Pee sticks are calling me to I am tryinh to hang out till sat but if I continue  to feel this stressed might go for Friday!   to everyone


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah Karen....what good news..


Now if I can avoid the call of the peesticks I will be doing well...


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Karen -  fantastic news honey  - Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy - enjoy!

Redmond - I have exctly the same problem  - my mind has turned into a complete seive!!!

Helen
x


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI,

City Girl- still having visions of you with your pants on that is really funny, thanks for sharing that with us.
Nic- I agree with you about the pee sticks...stay away from them, i used them last time and they gave me a bfn and hadn´t told dh that i was doing one early(we promised we´d do it together), so i felt like ***t until i had my blood test.

Griselda- Very sorry, know exactley how you´re feeling but try and chat on a different string on FF i always found it very helpful.xxx

Trying to catch up with everyone, but i´ve been glued to all old episodes of the Bill and Holby and UKGold. I am actually (so far) enjoying the rest. I know this feeling won´t last for long though.
But i will be venturing out of the house tomorrow for lunch may be.
Very strange this morning, i´ve actually lost 1.7Kilos, i am normally 61.7 and this morning i am 60 which is very strange because i´ve been sitting on my bum, it must be my healthy eating.

Take care all
Sarah
xx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi ladies
Do you mind if I join you?  Had ET yesterday at the ARGC and have got two littl'uns on board (1 8 cell and 1 5 cell).  I'm on bed rest at the mo, trying to nurture them nicely and cope with all the extra drugs that the clinic have given me (especially the gestone injections - ouch - first time last night, I was a quivering wreck - anyway got the damn thing in my thigh with the smaller needle (2 man job with dh ) and then when it came out I bled everywhere so was in a bit of a panic)

Anyway I'd forgotten how torturous this 2ww is - and I've got another 11 days to go!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone on this thread going through the 2ww too. Love the story about the pee sticks.  


Wendy HP


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Wendy- congrats..come join the madhouse. DH is jabbing me in the butt with the gestone,







and as a treat I get 1/2 a gu brownie after it. Never felt brave enough to try my leg yet....


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

yup, radnorgirl - i looked in every light and at every angle.  even closed one eye then the other.  the mad house   will be after me in a minute.

awwwwwww sorry to you ladies that have had bad news, big hugs to you.  its a horrible process eh!!  its a rolercoaster of emotions.

im twiddling my thumbs today, dont know what to do with myself., im going online shopping to 'next and lasredoute.  that might take my mind off things.clothes!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi little nell

How are you doing? So pleased to see you've got 3 littl'uns on board. Fab, fab news.  Grow embies grow!!!!!

OMG the gestone injections.  The pharmacist gave us some finer needles to try (blue rather than green) Are you using these? I got myself into such a panic - was dreading 10 pm and I'm gutted I couldn't carry on with the pessaries.

The thigh wasn't too bad in the end (really) I just couldn't cope with a bum shot - I numbed it for 10 mins with an ice pack - it was so numb I couldn't feel the alcohol wipe. (but still panicked and then the bleeding started when we took the jab out)  The syringe was so stiff that I couldn't press the plunger - just spoke to Sue at the clinic who suggested warming it in my bra for 10 minutes before hand.  Plus I started to bleed everywhere - she said that was quite common and that I need to press down with cotton wool...Will try that tonight.  Sounds like a fab idea about the cookies - will work on dh.  He is just in a state of shock that he actually has to help this time as so far I've done all the other jabs on my own. Ah well, no pain no gain....

Are you wandering about or are you keeping your feet up? I've got one of our little cats for company - keeping my feet warm.

Wx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all well i have posted today as i have been in agony since basting on Friday, just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone, i have to wait 16 days to test the 11/02/07 is DD for me, anyone else have to wait this long, it's killing me and the family, as 1st IUI failed and this is the furthest we have got, still in a lot of pain though, and they are not sure why? Good Luck everyone


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

wendy- wow! Am trying to think that this is more chance than we ever have had. Just vegging with dh, and not doing a lot. I went out yesterday to tesco and m&s and felt really faint. Needed a latte and choc brownie for sustainance. Feeling rather sicky today but mainly i think that is due to the dex tablets...so just chilling out and doing little as possible...lots of +thinking.

Only got the green needles, blue is finer so harder for the thick gunk to come out. DH does them for me- only time I let him!! I just lie on the bed face down with some padding under me and a pillow to grip! I relax my butt as much as I can-not easy and I stress out for about 30mins before the jab and run round the bedroom a few times whilst begging him not to hurtme-and dh does it as he was told by nurse. Pull skin tight and then jab. I have not numbed it or done anything other than stuff my face with brownie afterwards. No bleeding, and apart from pain 24hrs after-no pain at the time. I was told by girls on another site- USA- to warm it as PIO is commonly used there as part of their IVF protocols...so I shove ampoule in my bra to warm it 15mins before. 

If it works then I will have to work out how to do it for longer as when I go back there will be no DH to do it...


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Georges Paws

Looks like we're testing on the same day!

Sorry you're in a lot of pain.  I know for the ivf that we need a lot of fluids to keep the pain at bay, - how much water are you drinking? I'm on 3 litres per day.

Have you asked whether you can take a baby aspirin per day or paracetamol to relieve it?  (I take aspirin anyway as it helps the blood flow to the uterus)

If you're in pain then I would call back the clinic and get them to check you properly.

Hope this helps.

Wendy HP


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Little Nell

Wow - you're so brave.  If you've managed the bum without an icepack then you'll breeze through the thigh with an icepack (or pack of frozen peas).  Can just picture running round threatening him that let him dare hurt you.  I threatened my dh that it was more than his life was worth - think I stressed him so much that he said, maybe its better I do it - hence the joint task  

W


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wendy Hp. and thanks for that, i have asked about pain relief and they told me to just take 1 paracetamol. but i just rang my mum now and she is picking up baby asprin, how many do you take? as for the water, i think i have drunk tesco out of bottled water, that's all i am doing is drinking and peeing sorry TMI, anyway good luck to you, did you have to wait 16 days to testing as i have to?  Kate xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone 

can i join u. i just had di with known donor yesterday and today and now on   wait.i think i test on valentines day near my birthday so hoping it is a good omen lol    . 

karen congratulations on yr       great news xx

good luck for everyone testing this month hope u all have the    you all deserve 
sending u all       and some


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Georges Pawes

I take one baby aspirin per day.  Do check with the clinic whether you can take this as well as the paracetamol, just in case there is an issue taking both.

Best of luck
Wendy


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

wendy- dh is quite pleased to have a task that involves him in the process. To date I think he has felt left out...so whilst he is not enjoying the stabbing, he takes pride in it....wow that sounds weird?!

hey to everyone else- georgepaws the pain does not sound like fun at all. All the drugs I took for the IVF take a while to leave the body and so drinking loads helps return it to normal as wendy hp says. Peeing for me has become a past time and allows for my next obsession....knicker watch!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Griselda ~ really sorry to hear your news, just want to send you many hugs xx

Wendy and Pip ~ hi there, welcome to you both

George ~ i'd give the clinic a ring just to double check about the aspirin hun.....hope you are feeling better soon  Oh, just realised Wendy's said that too......great minds hey!! 

Midlands Lass ~ any news?!?     

Karen ~ well done hun....congratulations 

Hope everyone else is doing ok........just a quick one as the dogs are hovering for their walk 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Little Nell and thanks again Wendy for the info, tell me about the knicker watch, even my dh is telling me to "go check" he's getting on my nerves, it's just been a bad few days, and i keep thinking that the   is coming every 1/2 hour, it's killing me and everyone else around me that's close, even the dogs come to the loo now,    i don't know what they are expecting? anyway i do hope in a way that's it is an infection and not the dreaded  , i just wish i could go to sleep until the 11th Feb and wake up with a BFP result, this waiting game is the pits, it worse than waiting for my a level results and that was bad, anyway good luck all Kate x


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello everyone

Ahhhhh  Griselda -so so sorry to hear news of your BFN    Lots of love and cuddles to you  x x x x 

Redmond, Sarah Foster4, wendyHP, little nell and georges paws - hang on in there......
I'm sending you lots of      for BFPs on testing day and love love love x x x

Woah Karen112 - that is brill skill - nice work on your BFP !! 

I am still feeling v negative I'm afraid....  Am absolutely positive that AF is on way - v crampy and quite pre-menstrual and short tempered at work today !! 

Wantabump - thanks for kind notes.

You are all brill and keeping me sane - I look forward to coming home from work and seeing your mesages  

Going to the loo for the umpteenth time in sec- and sure this is the one.....  aaarrrggghhhh    

I'm gonna try and hold out until Sat to test (14 days after ET would be Sunday).

Another day gone (nearly!).

Love to you all x x x


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies - hope everyone is staying sane !!

Gris - I'm so sorry hun - I know words dont help much... but if thoughts do - we are all thinking of you ...

Karen - fab news (you naughty girl) now I want to POAS even more than I did...

Well basically decided to wait until Friday to test - actually DH has made me promise I wont check early - but its KILLING me !! LIke you  Sky blue - I am sure its a negative for me... last time with a BFP I had boobs the size of a small county (well for me - they were actually probbaly a c cup) but this time just normal b cup boobies - dam dam dam... 

Must love to you all..  and lost of


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83296.0


----------

